# Impression Depuis un iPad via AirPort Extreme



## Unitedfiestas (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème pour imprimer depuis mon iPad sur une imprimante AirPort Extreme

Mon imprimante brother dcp 167 c est connectée sur l'airport. Depuis mon Pc j'arrive parfaitement à imprimer via AirPort en wifi. Mais concernant mon iPad il ne trouve pas l'imprimante alors que sur AirPort sur le Pc elle est clairement identifiée. 

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour pouvoir imprimer depuis les iBidules, il faut une imprimante compatible AirPrint.

Pour les autres, des applications qui pallient l'absence de cette compatibilité existent (certains fabricants d'imprimantes en proposent) mais elles ne marchent pas forcément avec tous types de documents ni avec tous les modèles d'imprimantes.

Perso, je cherche encore la perle rare qui me permettra d'imprimer sur ma Canon MP600R depuis mon iPhone ou mon iPad.


----------

